
Eliminating Distractions from Social Media, Email, and StackOverflow - mtlynch
https://mtlynch.io/eliminate-distractions/
======
mtlynch
Author here. Happy to answer any questions or hear any feedback about this
post.

~~~
weskey
I actually finally made an account here just to tell you I really enjoyed the
article. I have been in the process of managing my social media better for a
while now and I appreciate a lot of your ideas. I totally agree that finding
out the specific things you want from an app and tailoring it to just that
thing is the key to healthy habits. Thanks. :)

~~~
mtlynch
Thanks for reading! I'm glad that it resonated with you and that the ideas
were helpful.

